
“Resource Not Found: GroupKey” Randomly Appears - dorianm
https://github.com/google/google-api-nodejs-client/issues/166
======
discreditable
I run into this with Dito GAM[1] when handling groups/calendar access. I
workaround by just making it try three times. It always succeeds on the second
try.

1\. [https://github.com/jay0lee/GAM](https://github.com/jay0lee/GAM)

~~~
dorianm
Thanks a lot! Looks like the current best solution. (That GAM project looks
really good, we are using "raw" Google APIs)

------
dorianm
Related: GCDS error messages

[https://support.google.com/a/answer/3011361?hl=en](https://support.google.com/a/answer/3011361?hl=en)

------
rb12345
Having run into similar issue to this in the past, this is most likely caused
by caching of group data by the backend servers, possibly coupled with
multiple servers answering queries.

------
ArchReaper
Why is this posted here?

